# There REALLY is a Santa Claus!!!



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Christmas came a little early for Jim and I this year - in the form of an e-mail from Catherine of Silverwind Loft. She said she had a baby pigeon that was born the day after Thanksgiving and asked if we were interested in him since we had lost our beloved Eggbert in October. Were we interested??? Her kind and generous offer of a baby bird is literally an answer to my prayers! Arrangements have been made and our new "addition" will be joining Jim and I on December 27th when we go pick him up. I can hardly wait and even close friends and family members are thrilled about it. It will be terrific to have another pidgey to spoil! MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Danielle, 

That is WONDERFUL NEWS! I'm so happy for your husband and you that you are getting a new little youngster. I know it's been a really tough time for you after losing Eggbert. I can't wait to hear more when you pick him/her up. We need pictures and lotsa updates

Thanks for this very happy news and thanks to Catherine too for making this possible.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is wonderful news! Have a very happy holiday! 

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how wonderful. I am so happy for you.
Merry Christmas!

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Wonderful, a new baby for Christmas !!
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Pictures...pictures...please!*

Oh, how wonderful that you are going to have a "Squeaker" in the house!

Thank you for sharing the wonderful news.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*"There REALLY is a Santa Claus!!!"*
Yes there is Daniell, & they don't even have to be wearing a red & white furry suit.  

What a wonderful gift for you & Jim.  
Can't wait to see some pictures of your new arrival. 

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am very happy for all of you. Merry Christmas.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Jim & Danielle,

That's great news and can't have come at a better time. Congrats on your new addition and can't wait for the pics to start rolling in!

Happy Holidays,

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Danielle, this is truly joyous news. I was so sad for you when Eggbert died and didn't know if you'd get another pigeon since he was so special. Sometimes, the best way is to have someone just present you with one like your friend is doing. 

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Gee,*

if I just hadn't - on the spur of the moment - decided to check Pigeon Stories, I wouldn't have known you would be picking up your new baby on the 27th!

I, too, join all others in wishing you the VERY BEST and, PLEASE, put pictures and updates in the Pet Pigeons section... 

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE him/her AND FIND OUT THE NAME!!!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Danielle, 
This is wonderful news! I am very, very happy for you & Jim. It's cool that your new baby's birthday is close to Eggbert's.
God bless all of you.

Phyll


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Does anyone know if Danielle has her new baby?

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

I was just looking for this thread to follow up myself!!! I too wanted to know if there was any news from Danielle and her new pigeon. Thanks for finding the thread for me because I'm a little behind and short on time.

I hope Daniells is enjoying her new pigeon and will post some pics and/or updates soon


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Me too, Brad. I am still touched about Eggbert and so want this new one to help Danielle.

Lovely to see you posting.

Maggie


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Danielle does have her new baby. She & Jim picked him up on December 27th. 
He sounds like a little sweetheart, & enjoys being petted ~ just like Jesse (I wish).
Don't want to steal the thunder from Danielle's first post, but wanted you to know he has arrived.

Phyll


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Phyll. That ia wonderful news.
Now we wait for stories and pics.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phyll, thank you so much.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

Thank you for letting us know that you've heard from Danielle If you are in touch with her through email, please let her know we are anxiously awaiting pictures and stories of her new bird


----------

